# how to tell year of mathews bow from serial number?



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, the only way to find out the year a bow was made is to call Mathews.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

48archer said:


> Nope, the only way to find out the year a bow was made is to call Mathews.


+1 serial numbers mean nothing... gotta call


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

thats weird I was always told the first 2 numbers indicated the year.....


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

drtnshtr said:


> thats weird I was always told the first 2 numbers indicated the year.....


It's that way with current bows. Maybe since 2010 but I'm not sure exactly.

That is definitely not the case with older Mathews bows.


----------



## WIArcher1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Not the case even now. I have bows in stock with SN's that start with 13 and I know they aren't 2013 Bows. serial No.'s are not an age indicator.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Is this the link one who use to find out the year of ones bow? http://mathewsinc.com/customer-support/support-request/general-support/ Or does someone have a phone number? *


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

drtnshtr said:


> thats weird I was always told the first 2 numbers indicated the year.....


Nope...



SHPoet said:


> It's that way with current bows. Maybe since 2010 but I'm not sure exactly.
> 
> That is definitely not the case with older Mathews bows.


Nope... not true... ever


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Never been true the numbers are sequential numbers of all the bows they made. Who ever said you could hasn't a clue. You need to contact them--best way to do that is thru your dealer. 
By the way a short search would have turned up this information as this is the second time of many in the last week this question has been asked.


----------



## quadshooter (Oct 24, 2016)

Older Mathews models used to have a date stamp accompanying the serial #. Newer models need to contact Mathews.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

OrangeBlood said:


> does 1058015 tell me from the 1st 2 numbers this is a bow made in 2010?


not sure, but I know when I was working on a friends bow and was unsure of the year, I sent Mathews an email with the serial number, and they responded pretty quickly with date of manufacture


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

gridman said:


> not sure, but I know when I was working on a friends bow and was unsure of the year, I sent Mathews an email with the serial number, and they responded pretty quickly with date of manufacture


You do realize your answering a person that asked this question 6 years ago.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

take the model go to there web site if it was made prior to 2013 it will show cost new year made since 2013 you have to call mathews for info


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> You do realize your answering a person that asked this question 6 years ago.


lmao...................no..........I didnt even realize it,....................I hate these old school threads............thanks for the heads up dale


----------



## velpoe (Dec 28, 2009)

I didn't see the dates on the posts either, LOL! I was doing a google search...thinking of selling my Mathews for something new...so this old/new post was helpful.


----------

